
A Little Football Phone That Sold a Million Magazines - pmcpinto
http://www.rollingstone.com/sports/features/the-funky-little-football-phone-that-sold-a-million-magazines-20151028
======
celticninja
I haven't seen many of this sort of offer of late. The last one I had was for
a free offer of 2 xbox 360 games for a 12 month subscription to a snowboarding
magazine. I signed up just for the games, Dead island and Assassins Creed 3
were the games and the subscription was approx £30.

I imagine the acquisition cost is much higher these days and customer
retention a lot more difficult.

